# Anyone heard of Waterbug boats?



## ddawg (Dec 6, 2007)

Do any of ya'll know anything about Waterbug boats? They look very similiar to Gheenoe's. All I know is that they were built in Ga.

Thanks,    DDawg


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Waterbug Boats
6608 Moxley Bartow Rd, Wadley , GA - 30477-4044
(478) 252-4200 

This was the last known address. Phone number is disconnected and I assume they are no longer in business. Won't have that problem with the original


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I think they died of guilt.


----------



## ctimms (May 25, 2012)

Un-shore said:


> I think they died of guilt.


As a current owner of a 15’ Gheenoe and previous own of a 15’ Waterbug. The Gheenoe shouldn’t even be compared to a Waterbug. The original WB built in Brooklett surpass Gheenoe with only one exception. WB are pretty heavy. 
As the molds are still somewhere around Moxley I have tried several times to buy them. No success. No one is using them but they won’t sell them. So last Sunday I went and purchased an original 13’ and I will be making my own molds and building at least one more WB. Maybe more.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

ctimms said:


> As a current owner of a 15’ Gheenoe and previous own of a 15’ Waterbug. The Gheenoe shouldn’t even be compared to a Waterbug. The original WB built in Brooklett surpass Gheenoe with only one exception. WB are pretty heavy.
> As the molds are still somewhere around Moxley I have tried several times to buy them. No success. No one is using them but they won’t sell them. So last Sunday I went and purchased an original 13’ and I will be making my own molds and building at least one more WB. Maybe more.


Come on you don't like air voids and chopper gun hulls?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

11 year old thread..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

devrep said:


> 11 year old thread..


It's all good. Isn't your grandson 10?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish.


----------

